# Gift idea for a 750 owner?



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Any car specific gifts that anybody has in mind? A very close friend of mine is turning the big 4-0 and I wanted to get him something for his new 750. Not anything extravagant mind you, but a nice gift, preferably around $100. 

Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

How about gas money?


----------



## KZ (Oct 20, 2006)

hey man I am just beeing funny nothing personal but how about the picture you have here, those can make some good giftss....hehehehehehe JK bro


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

a tool set...


----------



## KZ (Oct 20, 2006)

obmd1 said:


> a tool set...


Now these guy has a better set........


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Might want to browse bmw-online.com for gift ideas if you want something BMW related. Otherwise, if you want something just generically car related, exoticar.com has some nice models and car gifts for all price ranges.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

A Jennifer Lopez poster? :rofl:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## KZ (Oct 20, 2006)

what is that an umbrella?


----------



## Joen (Dec 7, 2006)

You can't get another guy an umbrella for his 40th. Get some Johnny Walker Blue Label or a bottle of Silver Oak, better yet a BMW Flask. See where this is going?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

atyclb said:


>


Just the unique gift I was looking for. I just ordered it for $61.75. Thanks!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

The 7-Series horseshoe key chains are nice.:thumbup:



MrAirbags said:


> Just the unique gift I was looking for. I just ordered it for $61.75. Thanks!


It doesn't fit anywhere in the car though.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

BmW745On19's said:


> The 7-Series horseshoe key chains are nice.:thumbup:
> 
> It doesn't fit anywhere in the car though.


Says it fits in the footwell area. :dunno:



> mounts easily to the left of front passenger footwell and holds folding BMW umbrella within drivers reach.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

MrAirbags said:


> Just the unique gift I was looking for. I just ordered it for $61.75. Thanks!


That's an absurd amount of money for an umbrella! :rofl:

I think I bought my last one at the newsstand in my building for $6.50.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Plaz said:


> That's an absurd amount of money for an umbrella! :rofl:
> 
> I think I bought my last one at the newsstand in my building for $6.50.


Of course it is, but more of a foolish expense for a big birthday.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

MrAirbags said:


> Of course it is, but more of a foolish expense for a big birthday.


Oh, don't get me wrong. I spent some stupid amount of money on the BMW first aid kit for the E46.

It's just funny, that's all.


----------

